# Gym in morning or afternoon?



## jackrmee

*Best time to train for max benefit.*​
Morning 5654.90%Afternoon4645.10%


----------



## jackrmee

I have started back in the gym and have changed my timing from afternoon to morning.

A)When I was going in the afternoon I thought that maybe my muscles were tired from doing things all day so I wouldn't be getting the most out of them.

B)But now I'm going in the morning I'm thinking that although the muscles are fresh, I haven't eaten much or had time for the carbs to digest, so I wouldn't be getting the most energy out of the food.

I am now thinking that the afternoon may be better as I can get a good intake of energy during the day, and the muscles will be pre-exhausted, which is better right?

Someone help me out here. Thanks


----------



## Beans

Do what's most convinient, will end up being best in the long run.


----------



## Rick89

I always got a better session in later in the day when body was warmed u and fed more


----------



## tom42021

X2!


----------



## JoePro

Whenever you feel like it..

Preference!


----------



## Lockon

Depends on you mate. I prefer afternoon as I've had some meals in me and I have uni in the morning


----------



## Pictor

I work shifts but I always train within a hour or two of waking...


----------



## Tommy10

mornings for me....then i have nights free to do what i want......gym at 7 work at 9....i get up at 6 eat then walk to the gym....


----------



## Thunderstruck

Later at night the better for me, but gotta go with what fits in realistically to your life.


----------



## Barman

Thats a hard one if i do it in the morning i do be quite tirned and burn out quicker i do like around 2 pm perfect time for me tbh


----------



## Mingster

I train when I can but, given the choice, around 6 pm would be my favourite.


----------



## Wheyman

when I can


----------



## TECH

Morning when little one is at nursery. Afternoon is family time, evening is couple time.

Given a choice I'd train around 1pm


----------



## Mark_08

Mornings for me, it fits around my schedule better, I used to do evenings and enjoyed them as well but with mornings I feel fresh and ready for the day.

Also not much people around in the morning so you dont have to wait an hour for the bench press.


----------



## Adamdraper

Weekdays I train at 6.30am before work. Weekends I usually train a little later - around 11am - after having a nice big breakfast.

As others have said, consistency is key as it helps you get into a better routine. Morning is perfect for me as I'm very rarely double booked at 6.30am.....

And as another said, I'd struggle to get approval from the missus to go to the gym in the evening after we have both been at work all day!


----------



## alan_wilson

I work 12 hour shifts six am, to six pm

Then four days off, then four nights six pm to six am.

When I work days I train at night around half six in the evening

Days off around mid afternoon, 2 ish

When I'm on nights I train when I get up around two pm ish again.

I prefere mid day training, as the gym is quiet, and I feel fresh.


----------



## H22civic

I like to train in the evening around 5/6pm. If I havnt got 3-4 meals in I feel weak and dont seem to have the same energy or able to get the same pump. Thats what ive always done though and ive found my body works best when in a steady routine so maybe after training for a few weeks in the morning time it would adapt and feel fine.


----------



## stuart.s

ive tried morning, afternoon and evening and found that evening is the best for me as ive had plenty fuel in me throughout the day... in the mornings i feel really weak, not for me


----------



## Steuk

Afternoon. But maybe a morning session for a bit of cardio.


----------



## irishdude

Definitely morning for me. Firstly evening workouts just don't fit in for me ,often working late in the evenings and run the danger of missing a session altogether. Plus i feel more energetic in the mornings and more awake during the day. Shower in the gym in the mornings also saves on the water bill - do you need anymore reasons? :lol:


----------



## Nidge

jackrmee said:


> I have started back in the gym and have changed my timing from afternoon to morning.
> 
> A)When I was going in the afternoon I thought that maybe my muscles were tired from doing things all day so I wouldn't be getting the most out of them.
> 
> B)But now I'm going in the morning I'm thinking that although the muscles are fresh, I haven't eaten much or had time for the carbs to digest, so I wouldn't be getting the most energy out of the food.
> 
> I am now thinking that the afternoon may be better as I can get a good intake of energy during the day, and the muscles will be pre-exhausted, which is better right?
> 
> Someone help me out here. Thanks


I used to be a big morning man unitl recently when I changed to afternoons, 3pm is the time for me.


----------



## superdazzler

Early morning due to work/family.

Do what's best for you though. Your body will develop as long as you train hard/smart and eat the right things.


----------



## xpower

I do both.

A decent preworkout drink I find is

15g EAA

60g dextrose

3g taurine

200mg caffeine (tabs)

& anything else ya fancy lol.

ya body will have plenty of stored glycogen to fuel workouts but I like a wee pre sugar boost with aminos

I get my EAA from http://www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,essential-amino-acid-blend_71.htm £22.30 for 900g delivered


----------



## koicarp

i train tues at 16.00 thur at 17.00 fri 10,30 sun at 20.00

just what fits into my work and my trainer when i went to see ronnie coleman he said train in the morning you have not got anything on you mind .


----------



## NitroJoe

Morning, because it's the only time my training partner and I can both get there. I find it perks me up for the day and leaves me with free evenings


----------



## engllishboy

First thing in the morning. But then again, as i work nights, i suppose it's effectively the evening for me...? Although even before nights when i was double days, i'd train first thing in the morning if i could.


----------



## johnny_lee

afternoon time for me so i have time to fuek up on a few thousand cals


----------



## Inapsine

prefer mornings but can't get down till after work so 5.30 like clockwork on a weekday. 10-11 on a weekend


----------



## Dave 0511

Haven't seen anyone mention this yet but you should have a read up on Circadian Rhythm. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circadian_rhythm

It is scientifically better to train in the mid-late afternoon

That is of course if you are lucky enough to be able to chose!


----------



## Pike1

In the morning 1 hour after breakfast, fits my work schedule. Used to worry that I wouldn't be as strong as traditional evening training, but my experience says not.


----------



## inferno66

I prefer morning, light meal, and to the gym,


----------



## Magnum26

Evenings after work for me.


----------



## steve666

Morning and afternoon if i can..

I have to get dragged out the gym and strapped down and driven home to the wifey and kiddies...


----------



## marknorthumbria

i used to train after work, untill i plucked up the courage and trained before work one day, never looked back


----------



## DutchTony

Twice recently i've gone training in the evening and thought i wouldn't have the energy for a good session as mentally at that time, i'm not particularly fired up. Both times i've been stronger and done more reps and sets. Gonna start going later when i can for these reasons


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Afternoon training for me too shattered in the morning


----------



## Steuk

AM for me


----------



## biglbs

Fasted interval diet/training for me at mo so morning is best,as no food from 6pm until 11am.

Normaly prefere Am so life does not get in the way.

Though far stronger later in day,if needing extra power..


----------



## SteffH

THE HUMAN BODY IS AT ITS MOST ANOBOLIC STATE AT SUNSET FACT!!! And plus youve loaded up on carbs and proteins frewout the day, however ime not a one to talk haha when ime on the gear I just want to train like a insane beast 24 7 lol


----------



## Ricky12345

Mornings for me so when im done Im free to do what ever the hell I want and ain't gotta rush back for anything


----------



## BetterThanYou

mornings, I'm always to tired after work


----------



## darra

mornings before uni!


----------



## Guest

Afternoon would be my pref, early mornings I tend to run out of steam very quickly.


----------



## Breda

Done and do both and it all depends on the day i've had if training in the afternoon. Mornings are fairly consistent and i train fasted. Imo it makes no difference to overall gains


----------



## woot!

Gym opening times and family life dictate my training time. It tends to be late evening and I do sometimes struggle with energy levels and getting decent meals in afterwards. I would prefer a good AM session an hour or so after a big breakfast.


----------



## james_benjamin

I prefer evenings after work but I'm starting mornings as gives me more time to do other stuff on an evening. Also when you train in a morning you feel fresh and have all day to eat to get repairing your muscles


----------



## DoIEvenLift

i start work at 7.30am so no chance doing it before then. i train at 7pm, train at home though


----------



## DazUKM

whatever fits into my day


----------



## ws0158

im stronger in the afternoon

hate morning workouts, i keep the morning for the cardio


----------



## bobbydrake

Definitely mornings at 6am, I sometimes train in the evening but don't feel any different tbh. Much prefer before work.


----------



## dannyboy182

am people??!! what times are you going! if I go in the mornings! it's 6:30-7:00 have to leave by 7 for work :-( bit of a rush and I only train one body part! tbh after that one body part I'm to fcuked to train anything else lol

anyone else similar??


----------



## Mez

engllishboy said:


> First thing in the morning. But then again, as i work nights, i suppose it's effectively the evening for me...? Although even before nights when i was double days, i'd train first thing in the morning if i could.


Same here, work all night then gym after school run then bed.

But on my days off I love getting up at 6 for my porridge then gym at 7, no one else in there which is a bonus.


----------



## bobbydrake

bobbydrake said:


> Definitely mornings at 6am, I sometimes train in the evening but don't feel any different tbh. Much prefer before work.


Luckily the new gym I'm in opens 6am so I can get a good hour/90 mins then shower get to work half an hour early to have protein shake and eggs for brekkie. Sets me up for sitting in front of a PC for 8 hours.


----------



## squalllion1uk

Afternoon as it takes me a good hour to even wake my brain up in the morning eg work at 7 I'm up for 5.


----------



## pooky

i personally wouldnt dream of a morning sesson. i spend most my day fueling up with the rite foods to have maximum energy thru out my evening session


----------



## pooky

MissB said:


> Midday. I always do midday sessions ! On rare occasions ill go early if i cant fit in a midday session,but I will never train late!


morning or afternoon  midday isnt an option


----------



## just-that-ek

Whatever shift I'm on, if I'm lates morning session and vice versa if I'm earlys.

Don't mind what time I train really


----------



## RockyD

Can't always do due to work but when I can I prefer morning workouts around an 1hr 30 after breakfast, muscles always feel freshest at this time. I think you are probably more fuelled by food you ate the previous day rather than the same day.


----------



## Steuk

Changed to Morning because of family commitments. Hated it at first and found it hard but now I love it!! AM training FTW.


----------



## cypssk

morning for me as my job allows me to do this


----------



## longjohnchafage

afternoon (4-5ish) for me because I usualy run in the morning


----------



## Kneller

Due to my shifts at work, it alternates each week. One week mornings, the following afternoons and so on..


----------



## dannyboy182

DoIEvenLift said:


> i start work at 7.30am so no chance doing it before then. i train at 7pm, train at home though


mate! I start at 7:30 too but I'm in that gym at 6am! sets you up for the day! plus I have to travel to the gym not like you! you could just fall outta bed and hit the weights!


----------



## stryker007

I'm a best exercising in the afternoon type... but a few months ago my gym got so busy during the afternoon I switched to first thing in the morning before work... TBH I don't think its done me any harm.


----------



## wezo

7pm for me full of food loads of enery..beats that cold morning siht..


----------



## jon1

go anytime i'm free


----------



## paulandabbi

12:15 for me.


----------



## Edinburgh

now that the contract ran out with the company I worked for I train mornings.

But while I was working - after a 12 hour shift I'd usually hit the gym around 8pm ish


----------



## Keenam

Mornings for me mainly as this ensures consistency, means I still get some family time and stops work getting in the way! Am normally in the gym for 07:15 and that is only because it opens at 7. Previous gym opened at 6am and got there for around 06:30.


----------



## CPsteve

It's always been morning for me. Hate training in the afternoon/evening. Rather have that time to myself.


----------



## engllishboy

I do both. Mornings fasted for 8-12 reps, little rest between sets. Afternoon is 1-5 reps, as much rest as needed. Alternating weekly between the two depending on what shift I'm on that week.


----------



## scouse2010

I'm a morning person so when Im off work I get up about 7-7.30 have breakfast and train about 9am(or when ever my food has digested)

When im in work though I dont do my workout until 9pm,sort of hate it as no matter how pumped up I am after the first exercise I start yawning but still crack on with it.


----------



## Guest

With both me and the misses working full time with a 1 year old son its basically whenever I can.

But looking forward to trying pre work training when new gym opens up!


----------



## B4PJS

In the morning for me. Out of the house from 7am to 7pm daily (****ing commuting sucks) so on workout days have to get up at 5 for a 5:45am start. Weekends are usually a 10am start. On a weekday I just workout on a dose of the original formula Jack3d and then have a shake afterwards till I can get me eggs in at work.


----------



## lickatsplit

I train in the afternoon as thats the only time I get to train. I've tried training mornings but my brain takes a good few hours to wake up after my body does :laugh:


----------



## stone14

bulking im in the gym when im ready to go normally between 11-3pm, cutting im in there for 9am ed for my am fasting cv


----------



## Kloob

I like morning times, as long as I've managed to get two meals before I go. I feel that one alone doesn't fuel me enough. But do whats best for you.


----------



## alchemystical

There you go.


----------



## huarache

I go morning as I feel that everything I eat after goes to aiding my recovery and growth... Psychological maybe but oh well


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

morning is best because if i leave it until afternoon i probably wont do it or i just don't have the time


----------



## engllishboy

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> morning is best because if i leave it until afternoon i probably wont do it or i just don't have the time


When I train in the afternoon I have to go straight from work for the same reason. If I go home first and sit down on the sofa, that's it. Game over :lol:


----------



## Benkei

Does anyone train late in the evening? I go to a 24 hour gym, so I can go whatever time I want. It's always rammed during peak times, and still busy in the evening, so I've been going around 11.30pm. It's usually quiet then and you have more chance of getting a bench!

The only problem is I sometimes feel too tired, but once there I perk up and get my head down into a good workout! Then I really look forward to bed after I'm finished!

I may switch to very early mornings, say 5.30-6am when the weather gets warmer as I don't mind getting up if it's sunny, but when it's dark there is NO CHANCE of me getting up early!


----------

